# Red foot dead or not?



## Laryblack (Aug 25, 2018)

My red foot has stopped moving today. He did not eat much this week, though I fed him with cabbage, broccoli, beet, and egg. Now when I move his leg, he's soft, the head is inside the shell. I put him in the warm water, put other food, heat lamp and nothing. The eyes are closed and somewhat strange, he is very soft, but it is not stinking. I wanted to know if he is alive or not and I'm very sad with this.
The images are from his belly and top, and this link is when I made him took the warm bath few minutes ago


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 25, 2018)

He looks like he passed away, He will stiffen up and eyes will sink to confirm. Usually if they don't move at all when put in water or poked at than its not good news. Sorry to hear about this.. Hopefully we can find out what caused it, for closure. 

I hope I'm wrong, but I don't want to give you false hope. We all have lost a turtle or tortoise before, well anyones that rescued or breeds them, and its never easy.

Kyle


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 25, 2018)

I will wait until tomorrow to see if he moves. Maybe it could be a lack of sunlight, because I asked my sister to put him outside while I was at work, but she didn't 
Thanks anyway for your support and for answering as fast as you can. It was meaningful to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 26, 2018)

Tortoises can look dead and not be.
Keep him warm and wait a few days.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry about this, but I also would wait another day to be sure.


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 27, 2018)

He is dead, guys  . 
He started to smell yesterday morning (as I live in Brazil and here is hot). 

Me and my family buried him in the yard yesterday at night, putting only ground up on him (in a last hope to him be alive). Thank you guys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry about that.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 27, 2018)

Again I am sorry about this. Do you have other tortoises? How long had you had him?


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 27, 2018)

That's okay guys. I don't have other turtoises, but I have cockatiels that live in the same room that the turtoise was. I had him for 4 months and he was about five or six months alive


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

So sorry to hear that. Have plans to get another tort in the future?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 27, 2018)

So sorry for your loss [emoji22]


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, I want to get one in the future, but maybe in one or two years from now.

As I'm busy with work and I can't ask for my sister to keep animals because of what happened, and I will have to wait until I go to a new house, closer to my work.

Also, now I know that even living in Rio de Janeiro, I have to buy a UVA/UVB lamp, which is a little expensive here.

Sadly, red foots are the most common and local turtoises from Brazil, but our knowledge about them is very weak, as they are prohibited by old and unmodified laws. That's why I'm here, and I'm glad to meet so helpful people like you.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

Laryblack said:


> Yes, I want to get one in the future, but maybe in one or two years from now.
> 
> As I'm busy with work and I can't ask for my sister to keep animals because of what happened, and I will have to wait until I go to a new house, closer to my work.
> 
> ...



Many states here in the U.S. have similar laws concerning indigenous turtles and tortoises. No laws against purchasing them from a breeder, but we are prohibited by law from taking them from the wild. Just as well since many species are being pushed out by urban sprawl. But I guess that's happening just about everywhere in the world nowadays. Sad.


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 27, 2018)

In Brazil it's different. Even if you have a legalized couple and they breed, their little turtoises are not legalized, being prohibited even for the owner to have it. The wild turtoises are far away from Rio de Janeiro, and mostly of the sellers show pictures of the babies with their parents.

That's a real problem for people who keep them


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

Laryblack said:


> In Brazil it's different. Even if you have a legalized couple and they breed, their little turtoises are not legalized, being prohibited even for the owner to have it. The wild turtoises are far away from Rio de Janeiro, and mostly of the sellers show pictures of the babies with their parents.
> 
> That's a real problem for people who keep them



That's very interesting. Is there a way to get them legalized? Do they come and seize them from you? Is there a fine or something involved?


----------



## Laryblack (Aug 27, 2018)

No, you can't get them legalized :/ . The population have to denounce you, then the authorities come to your house and analyze the documentation. As the babies don't have it, authorities took them and the owners are arrested for some years and have to pay 5000 reais (around 2500 dollars), plus 250 dollars per animal.

It's really sad. But as people here usually don't judge who have a couple of animals, they don't call the authorities


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 27, 2018)

Laryblack said:


> No, you can't get them legalized :/ . The population have to denounce you, then the authorities come to your house and analyze the documentation. As the babies don't have it, authorities took them and the owners are arrested for some years and have to pay 5000 reais (around 2500 dollars), plus 250 dollars per animal. It's really sad



Ouch!


----------



## 3ricasammy (Oct 13, 2022)

Laryblack said:


> My red foot has stopped moving today. He did not eat much this week, though I fed him with cabbage, broccoli, beet, and egg. Now when I move his leg, he's soft, the head is inside the shell. I put him in the warm water, put other food, heat lamp and nothing. The eyes are closed and somewhat strange, he is very soft, but it is not stinking. I wanted to know if he is alive or not and I'm very sad with this.
> The images are from his belly and top, and this link is when I made him took the warm bath few minutes ago


My baby looks like this too  really worried she is dead


----------

